# Gidgets new clothes



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I went to a festival today and they actually had some clothes that fit Gidget!!

Here is her new little harness dress 


















and her new winter ensemble


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness that hat is precious......the dress too!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi she is a little cutie nugget hihihi <3 how old is she?


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

How adorable is she? Tiny as she still is, though, she looks like she's grown.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Too cute! Her winter outfit is ADORABLE!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We are not sure of age between 5 and 8 months


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So darn cute!!! I just love the Winter ensemble! Precious!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, Elaine has a line by ruff ruff. She has some super cute outfits. They come in an xxs. Her prices are very reasonable too. She has some threads in the buyer/seller section if you wanna check them out.


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh my God! That last picture is too cute!! She looks so ladylike especially with her white paws, she looks like she's wearing gloves xx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I will have to check them out. I was excited because all 3 pieces were just 20.00. She has a website also. I also liked that both outfits were harnesses


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh so very very sweet! She is so tiny  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

OH, oh, oh, that hat is just too cute! She's beyond adorable.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Gidget looks so adorable!! And I just love her new outfits!! They look so pretty on her!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh my those are so gorgeous! !!!
Loving the hat


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

So cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww I love her! She's so precious. :love4: Love the outfits!


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Omg she is so stinkin cute! I love her little outfits! She is just too cute for words!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

That is just precious! OMG too cute!


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

i love the hat and scarf where did you find such a cute set?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So so cute. Do you know what her website is? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I am sure a ruff ruff xxs won't fit Gidget, she is too itty bitty. 
I love the last outfit, she is sooooo adorable!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Eeek! Too cute!! I love new clothes for tiny pups  Gidget is too stinkin' adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

miuccias said:


> I am sure a ruff ruff xxs won't fit Gidget, she is too itty bitty.
> I love the last outfit, she is sooooo adorable!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The ruff ruff xxs is just a tad bigger than the sweater that I sent Gidget a few months ago.  It was just a suggestion for smaller clothes that will fit her. 

Edited to add: Judging by the xxs ruff ruff pieces that we have. Not sure if they all run the same.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She is just so precious! And so tiny! I love her new outfits!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

TLI said:


> The ruff ruff xxs is just a tad bigger than the sweater that I sent Gidget a few months ago.  It was just a suggestion for smaller clothes that will fit her.
> 
> Edited to add: Judging by the xxs ruff ruff pieces that we have. Not sure if they all run the same.


mmm I must be confused T, I was sure Gidget is small as Jade if not smaller.
Mine fit in the ruff ruff xxs that's why I was saying...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She has definitely outgrown the little dress you sent. The other things I have been getting her have been xxs but I know sizes run so differently. Most xs are still pretty large on her. 

I am not sure size wise between Jade and Gidget but Jade looks much finer boned and petite than Gidget.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I actually found them at a festival and was able to try them on while there so I knew everything fit her but I did get the ladies card and her website is CozyPetz The dress and harness were both size 4 (xxxs her sizing) and the harness was a bit large, the hat was xxs


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> She has definitely outgrown the little dress you sent. The other things I have been getting her have been xxs but I know sizes run so differently. Most xs are still pretty large on her.
> 
> I am not sure size wise between Jade and Gidget but Jade looks much finer boned and petite than Gidget.


I can't see any xs fitting her little tiny hiney. Lol 

Jade wears the xxs Little Lily. You can try that size and brand. I just hate to suggest something that cost money, and it turn out too small. It's nice to have a little growing room.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Michelle she is so adorable. I'll have to check out that site


----------

